# Need 11.5 ft curved G scale track



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Our club is building a G scale outdoor layout. We are in need of 11.5 ft diameter G scale track. It appears they stopped making it.

If anyone has this track, let me know along with a price.

Thank you


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I was able to locate one box of 16 curves. If anyone knows who may have this track, please let me know.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Why not use flex?not exactly cheap but, I found 50 pcs on ebay for about 350$.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gargraves-7...986503?hash=item4d4c15ea87:g:xEcAAOSwYIxX8g9T


----------

